# How to pour a concrete sidewalk on a hill??



## JonM (May 17, 2008)

Don't add a lot of water to your concrete...and you can also use some 6" x 6" wire and it will be stronger.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

dustymcuga said:


> I tore down an old wooden deck in my back yard, and now I have 2 disconnected ends of a sidewalk with a slight hill (maybe 3'/15') between them. I'd like to connect the 2 with a new sidewalk in between, but I'm not sure how to do it correctly to prevent it from cracking, especially since it's on an incline. Any advice? Thanks.


 


Just pour it at a low slump,2-3 inches should work.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are going 15' on soil that may not be the best or right, make sure you have joints to control where the cracks will be and not show. If you do not have the right base, no sidewalk will span structurally over 15' without cracking sooner or later.

Dick


----------

